# Denny Conn's Rye Ipa



## randyrob (17/5/07)

Hey Guys,

i've noticed craftbrewer is now stocking Mt Hood & Columbus hops so i'm going to give Denny Conn's RYE IPA a go, has any one else brewed this? got a piccy of the finished product? or any brewing notes?

Cheers Rob.


----------



## Tony (17/5/07)

whats the recipe Rob......

Please share.

I have heard all about these Rye IPA's but never quite known what to put in them.

cheers


----------



## randyrob (17/5/07)

Hey Tony,

Below is Denny's Original Recipe

Rob.

============


Rye IPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

07-0 India Pale Ale, India Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.050 Max OG: 1.075
Min IBU: 40 Max IBU: 60
Min Clr: 16 Max Clr: 28 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 18.93 Wort Size (L): 18.93
Total Grain (kg): 7.37
Anticipated OG: 1.073 Plato: 17.82
Anticipated EBC: 24.1
Anticipated IBU: 94.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65 %
Wort Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 22.94 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.060 SG 14.85 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For First Wort Hops: -10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
67.7 4.99 kg. Pale Malt(2-row) America 1.036 4
18.5 1.36 kg. Rye Malt America 1.030 7
7.7 0.57 kg. Crystal 60L America 1.034 118
3.1 0.23 kg. Cara-Pils Dextrine Malt 1.033 4
3.1 0.23 kg. Wheat Malt America 1.038 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
28.35 g. Mt. Hood Whole 4.90 18.3 First WH
28.35 g. Columbus Whole 17.80 71.4 60 min.
14.18 g. Mt. Hood Whole 4.90 5.0 30 min.
42.53 g. Mt. Hood Whole 4.90 0.0 0 min.
28.35 g. Columbus Whole 15.00 0.0 Dry Hop


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.00 Tsp Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 
1.00 Tsp Gypsum Other 60 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

American Ale II (1272)


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: 
Profile known for: 

Calcium(Ca): 0.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 0.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 0.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 0.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 0.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 0.0 ppm

pH: 0.00


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: 

Total Grain kg: 7.37
Total Water Qts: 21.61 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 20.45 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 17.72 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
sacc 0 60 67 67 Infuse 74 20.45 2.77


Total Water Qts: 21.61 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 20.45 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 25.37 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.


Notes
-----

add gypsum to boil, not mash. The object is to bring out the hops, not adj
ust mash pH.


----------



## Duff (17/5/07)

Brewed it a couple of times, so has Jye  

I have posted the receipe in the data base some time ago. Here is the link DC IPA

I shared this with the NSW XMas Case (December) for 2006. Give it a go.


----------



## randyrob (17/5/07)

Duff said:


> Brewed it a couple of times, so has Jye
> 
> I have posted the receipe in the data base some time ago. Here is the link DC IPA
> 
> I shared this with the NSW XMas Case (December) for 2006. Give it a go.



Heya Duff,

thanks for that, i've noticed that the recipe you posted is almost spot on except for your one uses 450g Caramunich II where as the original calls for 570g of Crystal 60L. is that pretty much the same thing?
i wasn't sure what to use here was just going to use some JW Crystal 140? what did it come out like colourwise?

Thanks Rob.


----------



## johnno (17/5/07)

I have brewed variants of it twice. First time was an extract recipe I think. Second was an AG

I could not get the hops. The rye is an awesome addition to this beer. One I will probably make again this year.


cheers
johnno


----------



## Tony (17/5/07)

Rob.

caramunich 11 is basicly a german 130ebc crystal malt.

the recipe you have looks great.

I am just finnishing off the batch of roggenbier i made a while back with 40 or 50% rye. It has a wonderful flavor.

It goes like porridge in the mash tough so dont grind it up too fine.

cheers


----------



## randyrob (17/5/07)

FOUND ONE!!

http://www.donosborn.com/homebrew/rye_ipa_lg.jpg

i'm salavating now.....


----------



## Duff (17/5/07)

randyrob said:


> Heya Duff,
> 
> thanks for that, i've noticed that the recipe you posted is almost spot on except for your one uses 450g Caramunich II where as the original calls for 570g of Crystal 60L. is that pretty much the same thing?
> i wasn't sure what to use here was just going to use some JW Crystal 140? what did it come out like colourwise?
> ...



Rob,

The Caramunich II is around 60 - 65L so is fine for the beer. With the hops (Read: Columbus) the extra malt goes well as Columbus can be a bit harsh if boiled for extended periods. Colour wise, I wouldn't have a clue as I have never seen one of Denny's originals. EBC rating however according to ProMash, it is very close.

Cheers.


----------



## Doc (17/5/07)

I brewed variations of it before Mt Hood and Columbus were avail down here, and then with the Mt Hood and Columbus. 
A very good beer, that should be enjoyed fresh/young.

Doc


----------



## Insight (17/5/07)

I've brewed it twice, and it never lasts more than a couple of weeks. A real crowd pleaser here!


----------



## jayse (17/5/07)

I brewed it two years ago when it was one of the big brew day recipes for that year(2005), nothing really to add though to the thread other then to add my name to the list of who's brewed it and thought it was a awesome beer.
Although I used NZ hops (hallertau and southern cross) and used caramunich II for mine with everything else the same, did cut back the caramunich to 5% because at 1.075 thought that would be plenty but looking back the rye malt had quite good attenuation and in my notes I wrote down next time I could go the full amount of crystal. Also knocked the IBU back to a ratio of 1:1. 
Anyway it was a ripper of a beer.



Cheers
Jayse


----------



## Bobby (18/5/07)

I also brewed it. However i had to substitue hops as the hops required were not available then. 
Not a bad beer - really good grain bill.

It was a little too much for me though, I still have half a keg of it after nearly 10 months...


----------



## johnno (18/5/07)

Pic of mine here. But is darker than what it actually was.
The colour was more like in the link randyrob posted.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry153016


cheers
johnno


----------



## Jye (18/5/07)

Ive brewed it a few time and its great :chug: 

The first one was as close as possible to the original and it picked up a 3rd at Beerfest.The second one I simplified the malt bill to pale, crystal and rye and moved the FWH to a late addition. Ive still got it on tap and it just picked up 1st and reserve champion beer in a local show.

Edit - Chad has also brewed an APA version that is fantastic and sooooo easy to drink.


----------



## Stuster (18/5/07)

I brewed a rye IPA. It was modelled on Denny's famous version, but there were so many changes and substitutions it's hard to say it was really the same beer. Very good though IMNSHO. I must do it again with the right hops. I did have the right hops, but I think rye has been good in all the beers I've made with it. Great mouthfeel especially. In fact, now I think of it, I've got one bottle left. It might be time to see how it's aged. :chug:


----------



## Chad (18/5/07)

Yep, I've brewed an APA version of (just checked, it was actually an IPA) it for a birthday recently which went down a real treat (no commercial beer I served was even touched).
I chucked a bit of Carared into it as well, and it ended up with a really nice light red hue. I will be brewing this one again in the future. I love Rye beers.

My keg is just about gone. I'll see if I have enough for a photo tonight. Photo and recipe attached.



View attachment RIPA.bsm


----------



## tintin (18/5/07)

In the absence of Mt Hood and Columbus, what would be the next best hop-wise?


----------



## DJR (18/5/07)

tintin said:


> In the absence of Mt Hood and Columbus, what would be the next best hop-wise?



Mt Hood descends from Hallertauer and is pretty much a substitute for the traditional German nobles, so go with some Hallertau, Hersbrucker or Tettnanger

Columbus is a big fat herbal/citrus C-hop, so go for some Centennial/Cascade/Chinook/Amarillo/Simcoe or maybe for something different, Nelson Sauvin?


----------



## randyrob (18/5/07)

tintin said:


> In the absence of Mt Hood and Columbus, what would be the next best hop-wise?




I just ordered mine from craftbrewer, cheap and fast delivery!

Rob.


----------



## browndog (4/5/08)

What would be a substitute for the californian pub ale yeast he uses in his original recipe? Would US-05 do the trick? I'm brewing this tomorrow.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## clay (4/5/08)

I've got this brew dry hopping at the moment and I used US 05. Seems to have done the trick. Just waiting for an empty keg so I can get stuck into it.


----------



## Maple (4/5/08)

I've used both WLP001 and US05. It's just down to preference, I like the US05 a bit better, but it's my main-stay yeast and I have done more variations of Rye PA's and IPA's with the us05. 

I'd like to give the WLP051 (Cal Ale V) a try, but hard to come by unless you special order.


----------



## [email protected] (26/5/12)

Necro!

I did a slight variant of this, pretty much same grain bill my own hopping schedule. 
Really enjoying it. 
Mash at 67 degrees
Ferment with WY 1272 @ 20 degrees

Est Original Gravity: 1.075 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.071 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.019 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.015 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.26 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 7.3% 
Bitterness: 73.7 IBU Calories: 629 cal/l 
Est Color: 12.4 SRM Color: 


Pale Ale Malt 2-Row (Briess) (3.5 SRM) Grain 67.29 % 
Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 18.79 % 
Caramel Malt - 60L (Briess) (60.0 SRM) Grain 7.85 % 
Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 3.04 % 
Wheat - Red Malt (Briess) (2.3 SRM) Grain 3.04 % 
Magnum [12.80 %] (60 min) Hops 15.3 IBU 
Chinook [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 15.5 IBU 
Cascade [5.50 %] (20 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 
Chinook [13.00 %] (20 min) Hops 15.6 IBU 
Chinook [13.00 %] (10 min) Hops 9.4 IBU 
Cascade [5.50 %] (10 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
Cascade [5.50 %] (5 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
Chinook [13.00 %] (5 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
2g / L Chinook [13.00 %] (0 min) Flame Out
2g / L Cascade [5.50 %] (0 min) Flame Out


----------



## TidalPete (26/5/12)

Must give Chad's RIPA a go soon but like your different hop schedule BFU. :icon_cheers: 
1272 rocks! :super: My favourite Yank yeast!
Just tapped my latest RyePA (same difference) with 52% Rye. 
The US-05 stays where it belongs --- In the fridge as an emergency stand-by only.
Just giving my 2-cents.

TP


----------



## [email protected] (26/5/12)

TidalPete said:


> The US-05 stays where it belongs --- In the fridge as an emergency stand-by only.



I hear that B)


----------



## Thirsty Boy (26/5/12)

I've brewed variations on this recipe 4 or 5 times

Always, by necessity mostly, substituted Hersbrucker for MtHood and Chinook for Columbus - they work fine but who knows how close to the original??

Since the first time I have gradually been knocking the OG and bitterness levels back... now when I make it, its more a rye APA and is generally a tiny bit drier - but the ratios of everything have stayed fundamentally the same as the original recipe. its just a good flavour mix that I dont think needs any messing with, so all I do is make the experience little less intense and a little less likely to make me fall off my chair.

Last time with 1272 which I like a lot more than 1056


----------



## Fish13 (26/5/12)

I'm looking at a denny recipe as i have his yeast in the fridge. I got columbus and Hallertau so i should be able to make it


----------

